# Silver State bottle art deco ?



## lblackvelvet (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello Members,                         I purchased this Silver State bottle "Reno" It has a large "S" embossed on the base along with the numbers 24  49 . I would like to find out more information about this bottle if anyone has any information to add. Thanks in advance.   Kevin..


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry I can't tell you anything about it, but it's a cool bottle. Good luck finding info on it.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, I am sure someone in here can add some information. This is the first Silver State bottle I have came across. It has a lot of nice detail.  Thanks again,   Kevin...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2013)

Kevin:

I think the Silver State bottle, which depicts a prospector and his burro, is one of the coolest soda bottles ever made. The company's full name was "Silver State Carbonated Beverages." They also produced an acl which I will post a picture of on the next page. "The Silver State" is the nickname for Nevada. 

I used to live in Reno, Nevada and your bottle is fairly common in that region, but I don't think it was distributed in too many areas outside of Nevada. I don't know the specifics about the company itself other than they were in business at least as early as 1933 and possibly even earlier. They also produced 7up.

Your particular bottle is a flavor bottle the company used for strawberry - orange - grape, etc. I believe their main product was the Ginger Ale pictured below.

By the way, the date of the ad is the very day the 21st Amendment was fully ratified repealing prohibition.


*Reno Gazette ~ Reno, Nevada ~ December 5, 1933*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2013)

And here's the acl I spoke of ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2013)

P.S. Does the bottle have an Owens-Illinois mark like this ... *24 <(I)> 49* If so, it would have been manufactured in 1949. And even if its not an Owens-Illinois bottle, I suspect the 49 is for 1949 and not 24 for 1924.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 11, 2013)

I like that bottle also. Like you said Kevin, lots of detail. I like the 'art deco' style soda bottles.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello,    I would like to thank sodapopbob for his research information he posted. And also thanks to Iggyworf for his reply. This is the only Silver State bottle I have seen in the my area. I know that there was a discussion some time ago about  "art deco" bottles and what qualifies a bottle to be labeled as "art deco'  Thanks to all who replied!!   Kevin..


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh Yea,  The bottle has the Owens,Illinois  Mark with the #'s  21 <O> 7


----------



## bottleopop (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Iblackvelvet, I have one of these bottles too.Mine has 21 <O> 6 on it, which probably means that the glass mold used to make the bottle I have was made in 1936, while yours was made in 1937. Mine, like yours, also has the number 2449 on it, and this kind of number is conjectured to be the mold number or design number that Owens Illinois used for this embossed design (the miner and mule) of this bottle. (In my opinion, it just doesn't matter very much whether a person calls a bottle like this 'deco' or 'art deco'.)


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks  Bottleopop, I will take all the info. anyone has, I know this is not a hundred dollar bottle, But I like different type bottles that you don't see every Day. I had a nice  Pyramid bottle that  Sodapopbob and I made a deal on, kinda reminds me of that bottle, not sen on e-bay or seldom seen in antique shops.


----------



## bottleopop (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes that is one of the most fancied-up bottles.  []


----------



## old59 (May 1, 2015)

I recently picked up quite a few non-Las Vegas matchbooks and this one was in the lot.  I had never heard of Silver State Ginger Ale and there isn't much information out there ouside of this forum.   Chuck


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 2, 2015)

old59 Welcome to the forum! I was curious about the date for your matchbook and discovered it dates sometime between late 1934 and early 1937. According to these newspaper ads, the Karmelkorn/Nut-Hut opened in October of 1934 and then changed the name to Karmelkorn Coffee Shop and relocated in 1937. In 1934 they were located at 228 North Center Street and in 1937 they were located at 118 Sierra Street. Notice in both ads that the phone number 21622 is the same ... [ Attachments ] 1.  Nevada State Journal ~ Reno, Nevada ~ October 31, *1934*  (Now Open)2.  Nevada State Journal ~ Reno, Nevada ~ April 4, *1937* (Opens Tomorrow - New Location)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 2, 2015)

By the way ... In the 1934 ad where it mentions "Bob Carroll's Blind Ride" refers to a sideshow he did where he would drive a car blindfolded. I don't know the details, but based on what I read it wasn't a gimmick but some type of knack he had for performing the unbelievable.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 2, 2015)

P.S. The earliest date I can find for Silver State Ginger Ale is November 3, *1933*


----------



## old59 (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the history lesson!  Definitely a regional item.  I found an add from the Nevada State Jornal, October 19th, 1935 that listed "Silver State Ginger Ale, Large 24 oz Bottle, 29 Cents."  I wonder how many different bottles did they produce? There's the embossed version and an ACL version, both of which look like 16 oz from the picture.


----------

